# Fps los after atitool installation



## Noxious (Aug 27, 2004)

I installed ATI TOOL 0.0.21 on my system and I can't get the settings from this program out!

Before installing ati tool I was getting a frame rate in q3 of about 260 to 290 now the most i can get is just over 100. 
I uninstalled Ati tool and the soft modded drivers thinking that it would revert back to the original settings of the card after a reinstallation of drivers.
Nope same crap performance 
How do I get this out !!!!


----------



## Slayerstaps (Aug 27, 2004)

Next time post in the right forum and make a better title....


----------



## bobo (Aug 28, 2004)

holy crap...there must be something really wrong with my video card because my fps doesnt go over 70.
i havent checked the fps before i installed atitool so that may be it.

--ati radeon 9800 pro 128MB.
is there something wrong or is this guys card the X800 or soemthing?


----------



## wolfran (Aug 28, 2004)

make sure v-sync is off in your ati control panel for direct3d and opengl


----------



## bobo (Aug 28, 2004)

ooooh is that it? it is on right now.
just curious, what does v-sync do?


----------



## bobo (Aug 28, 2004)

well thats not it. 
even when i put me OpenGL and DX9 settings to 'optimal performance' the fps always stays around 60.


----------



## Viper007Bond (Aug 28, 2004)

bobo said:
			
		

> just curious, what does v-sync do?


V-Sync makes it wait for the next refresh of the screen to come around before displaying the next frame.

Having V-Sync on will make your FPS never go above your refresh rate. Now mind you, if your monitor is on 60 Hz and the game is spitting out 250 fps, only 60/second are actually making it out onto the monitor due to your refresh rate.

Anyway, it's most likely that V-Sync is on if you can only get 60, 75 or 85 FPS.


----------



## Noxious (Aug 28, 2004)

Sorry about the crap post I made to start this thread  

I was pretty P.O. at the time I had just finished a format and installed this Tool and 
My fps were cut in half in all my regular games.
Anyways the only way for me to get back to my original perfomace levels was to do another format  :0
I Tried everything 
--uninstalled all drivers 
--went into safemode and removed my display adapters
--ran Drive cleaner 3 and cab cleaner 
Still had pretty bad perfomance so I just said screw it and formatted again 
It not like my system was all tweaked out anyways :s  This was the first tweak I put in cuz my bro raves about it.

  Anyways Thanx for trying to help with overclocking Wizz


----------



## foreignkid (Aug 28, 2004)

Noxious said:
			
		

> Sorry about the crap post I made to start this thread
> 
> I was pretty P.O. at the time I had just finished a format and installed this Tool and
> My fps were cut in half in all my regular games.
> ...



Some of the new catalysts I have heard (betas and such) are really bad for framerates in some situations.


----------



## bobo (Aug 28, 2004)

viper, im telling u v-sync is off man.
plus my refresh rate is at 85hertz and the fps goes from like 25-60, and when its at 60 it looks like its struggling on the lines of 60 & 61.
does anybody know what this could be???


----------



## pablofrogo (Aug 31, 2004)

This is what I did:

Uninstall ATI-Tool
Download and save 4.9 beta drivers
Uninstall old drivers using driver cleaner 3
Install 4.9betas from saved file
Install ATI-Tool 0.0.22


----------



## mpan3 (Sep 1, 2004)

bobo: it seems you are a victim of the 60hz refreshrate bug.  DO a search on the net for solutions.


----------

